# An Omega Time Capsule ....



## ludi (Nov 23, 2009)

... from 1953





































...


----------



## ludi (Nov 23, 2009)

Hope you enjoyed it :astro:

Best rgds

Fred


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

Absolutely blood gorgeous! Please put it in a well padded envelope and send to my home address! It's an absolutely beautiful work of art. Thanks for posting


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

That is stunning! Has it been restored or just stored very well?!


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

never the biggest connie fan but that is rather nice, n'est ce pas...


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Goes well with the knitted sweater!

Mike


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

very nice , ive not seen black/gold dial in ss case (they are usually gold plated/solid gold ,that plus the observatory gold inlay with black on the back makes me think it was gold plated and its been stripped, still a very nice watch tho  (and i have known to be wrong)


----------



## Watch-nut (Oct 31, 2009)

very nice, looks like the dial has been added to what was a silver dialed connie or the bezel has had all the plating removed to give the appreance of being a completely steel case, either way, it is a lovely looking watch and to have the set to go with it is a really good catch :to_keep_order:


----------



## Philster1961 (Mar 19, 2012)

Very very nice and I'm very very jealous. It has almost the same dial as my 1952 Seamaster Bumper


----------



## Podie (Jul 27, 2010)

Wow. Envious.


----------



## brad4t (Mar 7, 2012)

Very nice indeed... thinking of getting myself a vintage Omega, and now I *really *want one!!!


----------



## ludi (Nov 23, 2009)

Many thanks for your comments 

Some weird thought though... so let me set straight about some details:

- the watch is in its all original and unmolested condition. Nothing has been added ... or removed

- back to these days, black dial were made by special command. Desmond from the Omega Constellation Collectors Blogspot wrote : " Generally in the 1950s, black dialled models were a special order watch and so, today, with the resurgence of interest in, and popularity of, black dialled Constellation s from the 1950s and 60s , serious collectors hanker to have an example in thir collection"

- the same Desmond himself acknowledged this watch is not a fake nor a franken ( discussion we had from puristspro )

- movement is the Omega bumper 354

- most of all, complete with box and papers, original OEM strap and buckle, untouched dial, the whole lot is rare as hen's teeth, which make this find so special










Best regards

Fred


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

Beautiful Berty.


----------



## Mr Blond (Jan 19, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi very nice i like the back case more than the front, very nice to have all the box and papers two .all the bestb woody77.


----------



## fatboyflyer (Mar 2, 2010)

Beautiful - love black faces like this.


----------



## jwtownse (Aug 29, 2012)

I just purchased my first Seamaster DeVille. After seeing this, a Constellation might be next. Gorgeous watch.


----------



## stew1982 (Aug 24, 2012)

That is a rather nice looking watch!


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

If it was a 1954, I would offer you a ridiculous amount of money! Is this a birth year watch for you??


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> If it was a 1954, I would offer you a ridiculous amount of money! Is this a birth year watch for you??


Couldn't you just Photoshop your birth certificate?


----------



## ludi (Nov 23, 2009)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> If it was a 1954, I would offer you a ridiculous amount of money! Is this a birth year watch for you??


No ... and no thank you


----------



## webby (Aug 24, 2012)

I WANT ONE :yes: lol

but i must be good for swmbo and then maybe :angel_not:

love the watch :icon19:


----------



## kettle13 (Sep 7, 2012)

Thats a keeper!


----------



## kettle13 (Sep 7, 2012)

From 1899...


----------



## lukeyc (Sep 18, 2012)

Ditto Woody, great backside. I am off to sell my children and start a collection....


----------

